# Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember







]


* Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder​*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...lungen/die-flunder-wird-fisch-des-jahres-2017
http://www.bfn.de/0401_pm.html?&no_...]=5936&cHash=664ad4a99bfa701e7fcef22d07608ede

Mit dem Verband Deutscher Sporttaucher (VDST) und dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) (das sind die, die unbedingt die Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ wollen) hat der DAFV die Flunder zum Fisch des Jahres 2017 gemacht.

-----------------------------------------------------------​Kommentar

Nicht, um damit auf die anstehenden Angelverbote aufmerksam zu machen, wovon auch schnell Flunderangler betroffen sein können, wenn erst nun die Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der Nord- und Ostsee vom BfN/BMUB durchgesetzt sind und das die Länder dann als Blaupause nutzen können für die küstennahen Gewässer .
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268

Sondern, weil Flundern früher mal die Flüsse hochgezogen wären, und daher die Querverbauungen weg müssen, das war die Begründung.

Wieder einmal mehr erweist sich damit, dass der DAFV kein Verband für Angler oder Angeln ist, sondern nur ein als Fischereiverband getarnter, von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlter Naturschutzverband!! 

Der zudem mit Angelverbotsbehörden wie dem BfN zusammen arbeitet.

Ebenfalls wurde vom DAFV weder ein Angler des Jahres, ein Angelverein des Jahres noch sonst etwas anglerrelevantes vom DAFV gekürt, beschlossen oder bekannt gegeben.

Dass beim Fisch des Jahres 2016 erst vor kurzem überhaupt die Broschüre rauskam (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320971), zum Thema Hecht, Hecht angeln etc. in den Medien überhaupt nichts zu finden war und so diese Art der "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"" nur unnötig wieder Geld gekostet hat, darüber hatten wir auch schon berichtet.

Es ist natürlich auch für 2016 keinerlei Verbesserung in der Arbeit des DAFV zum Fisch des Jahres 2017, der Flunder, zu erwarten

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Ich finde das ziemlich platt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Plattfisch ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

...#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Die ziehen doch immer noch die Flüsse (bestes Beispiel Elbe) hoch oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Wenigstens das haben sie ja richtig beschrieben:
bis zum ersten Querbauwerk...

Wenn erst die ganzen drohenden Angelverbote an der Küste kommen (Links siehe oben) kommen, kannste eh nur noch in den Flüssen auf Flundern angeln....


----------



## Double2004 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, liebe Flundern! Wir sehen uns in 2017!#h


----------



## Pupser (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Ich hätte ja den westlichen Ostseedorsch zum FDJ gewählt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Das Angeln darauf wird doch auch eingeschränkt/verboten (auch da BfN mit dran beteiligt neben DAFV)...

Wie gesagt, mir fehlt auch Angler des Jahres, Angelverein des Jahres etc...


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

angler des jahres ist doch die wahl der flunder.

platt wie ´ne flunder - ergo - wir alle.

auf uns! :m

muß man verstehen, die müssen sparen, da kann es nicht für jede sparte einen extra beitrag geben.


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Was freu ich mich auf die kommende Broschüre,
bin ganz aufgeregt & ergriffen!
|scardie:
Wieder mal ein großer Wurf des DAFV,
möge seine GmbH daran g€n€s€n.


----------



## KptIglo (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Alter Schwede, das ist doch unglaublich. 
Dieser Verband schafft es sogar in einem Jahr zwei(2) FDJ zu küren.
Im Oktober 2016 der Hecht, im November 2016 die Flunder, was wird denn nun im Dezember 2016.|kopfkrat 
Was die wohl in 2017 machen ...


----------



## Andal (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*



KptIglo schrieb:


> Was die wohl in*2017* machen ...



*Die Fischfrikadelle*. Da kannst du alles reinwursten. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

Andal:
DAS IST GEIL!!!!!
Unterstütze ich sofort!!!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

So schlecht finde ich die Wahl der Flunder nicht.
Die Art ist auch bei Nichtanglern bekannt, eigentlich der Plattfisch. Damit ließe sich auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen.
Das Argument mit den Querverbauungen ist etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Selbst die modernsten Fischpässe werden kaum angenommen und haben damit quasi keinen Einfluss auf das Vorkommen der Flunder. Ob überhaupt Interesse an plattfisch-tauglichen Anlagen besteht, ist ebenfalls fraglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*

ist ne rein politische Entscheidung als Ausgleich fürs Dorschdesaster (BfN ist ja mit an Baglimit wie Angelverboten beteiligt und hat den DAFV da reingequatscht, und die waren (was sonst?) dumm genug, drauf reinzufallen)..

Und das Interesse ist unter Anglern am Thema Flunder eh desaströs - keinen juckts wirklich..

Reine Schützerpropaganda (wäre da: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979 auch das BfN dabei, mit dem der DAFV hier mauschelt, wären die mit PETA oder DAFV auf einer Stufe..)..


----------



## Deep Down (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .....
> Wieder mal ein großer Wurf des DAFV,
> .....



Wurf? Das klappt beim DAFV eh nur beim Casting!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2016)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2017 - Die Flunder*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Damit ließe sich auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen.



Setzt aber einen kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter voraus..und den
haben wir mit dem DAFV garantiert nicht.[emoji6]


----------

